# What is your favorite intermezzo?



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll start the ball rolling with the intermezzo from Suor Angelica


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*LA TRAVIATA* Prelude Act 3 VERDI.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Loge:
If you mean Intermezzo and not Prelude then my favorite would probably be the Humming Song from _Butterfly_.

But your _Suor Angelica _choice is absolutely a stunner and heartbreaking just to listen to.
My favorite preludes are _Mefistofele_ and _Parsifal _preludes. (there are so many, it's hard to pick just 1)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Loge:
> If you mean Intermezzo and not Prelude then my favorite would probably be the Humming Song from _Butterfly_.
> 
> But your _Suor Angelica _choice is absolutely a stunner and heartbreaking just to listen to.
> My favorite preludes are _Mefistofele_ and _Parsifal _preludes. (there are so many, it's hard to pick just 1)


If this is the case and mine don't count I am going for Cavalleria rusticana


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Loge:
> If you mean Intermezzo and not Prelude then my favorite would probably be the Humming Song from _Butterfly_.
> 
> But your _Suor Angelica _choice is absolutely a stunner and heartbreaking just to listen to.
> My favorite preludes are _Mefistofele_ and _Parsifal _preludes. (there are so many, it's hard to pick just 1)


Yes the Humming Chorus was written as an intermezzo, before Puccini divided the last act into two.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

My favorite _Intermezzo_ is by Richard Strauss.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> My favorite _Intermezzo_ is by Richard Strauss.


This is sharp, razor sharp , I add :tiphat:


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Really like Manon Leascaut intermezzo.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

This is the Intermezzo written by Pietro Mascagni for his opera "Guglielmo Ratcliff":


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

schigolch - Absolutely beautiful, I had completely forgotten about that one. But your video reminded me that it was used as the other Mascagni music during the championship fight in Raging Bull.


----------

